# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  استشارة الرجاء الافادة لكم الأجر انشالله

## رحت فيها

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إليكم مشكلتي الكبيرة أنا كنت موظف باحد البنوك في منطقة مكة المكرمة وفي سنة 2009م كنت قد اتفقت مع أحد عملاء البنك أن اقوم بتشغيل أمواله مقابل أن أعيد له رأس المال وأشاركه في الأرباح وعلى أن اعيد لع المبلغ في نهاية السنة الميلادية من 2009م الحمدلله أتفقنا ان وذلك الرجل وتم توقيع إتفاقية للأسف اضعتها الأصل معه والصورة كانت معي الكلام هذا في شهر 4 ميلادي من سنة 2009 عموما أتفقت مع الرجل ان يصدر شيك بإسم صديقة زوجتي وذلك لعدم المسالة لي من البنك ووافق الرجال وبالفعل في شهر أربعة ميلادي اتى الرجل مع ولده الكبير غلى الفرع وأمام الكميرات وقع هذا الرجل على طلب إصدار الشيك ووقع باستلامه وهو على مكتبي امام الكميرات وهو مع ولده عموما أرسلت الشك مع سائق لزوجتي وتم ارساله لصديقة زوجتي وصرفة المبلغ نقداً وسلمته لزوجتي وبالفعل في بداية الأمر استثمرت هذه الفلوس في بعض المعدات البحرية لا أنكر أنني بددت جزء بسيط منها وربحت إلى أن سافرت لدولة مصر لشراء يخت وبيعه هنا بالسعودية تعرضت للنصب هناك وقد أبلغت الشرطة هناك ولم يساعدني احد عدت الى السعودية وحصلت لي بعض المشاكل مع مدير الفرع واستقلت من العمل في شهر 7 ميلادي عموما في تلك الفترة كان الرجل يحاول الاتصال بي وأنا لم أرد عليه إلى أن تفاجأت في أحد الأيام بان صديقة زوجتي اتصلت عليها وابلغتها بان هنالك دعوة مقامة ضدها في المحكمة من قبل وكيل الرجل الذي أتفقت معه وفي نفس اليوم لقيت إتصال من مدير فرعي فلم أرد عليه سارعت بالاتصال بالرجل وتحدثت مع احد ابنائه لأن والده يرفض التحدث معي وقال لي بان سوف يفضحني بالبنك وعند أهلي وسوف يقول إني احتلت على والدهم خفت جدا وطلبت منه أن يسترو عليا ويمهلوني فترة للسداد رفض قلت له أكتب لكم شيك قال إن اردت مهلة تكتب لي شيك وإقرار بانك نصبت وأحتلت على والدي وفي حالة عدم سدادي لهم سوف يقدمو هذه الورقة للبنك لتعويضهم انا عملت كذا مقابل انهم يلغوا الدعوة المقامة ضد صديقة زوجتي ولا تصير فضيحة ومشكلة كبيرة لي في البنك حيث انني موظف في بنك آخر وقد اتعرض للفصل والمنع من مزوالة العمل في أي بنك توجهت لهذا لولد هذا الكلام في شهر 12 ميلادي من سنة 2009 وطلب إني أحضر شاهدين من طرفي حاولت معه أني لا أريد اي فضيحة فطلب شاهد واحد احضرت معي شاهد وطلبت ان يكون اللقاء أمام بنكي السابق وجدته مع ثلاثة أشخاص تعمدت أن أذهب بهم إلى أحد الكاميرات الموجودة خارج الفرع وكتبت إقرار وسلمت لهم الشيك ووقع صديقي كشاهد بعدها بفترة أتصل مرة ولد هذا الرجل وقال لي أن أمامك يومين للسداد قلت له مستحيل مين أين لي هددني بانه سوف يذهب للفرع ويسلم الأوراق في هذه اللحظة أدخلت عليهم ناس من أقاربي لأعطائي مهلة وافقوا لكن بعدها بأيام طلبوا ان يكفلني احد وأحضرت من يكفلني بعدها بايام طلبوا أن يكتب شخص من طرفي شيك على نفسه مقابل أن يمهلوني وحصل ذلك بعدها بفترة طلبوا أن يرهن أحد من اهلي منزله لهم مقابل أن يمهلوني هنا أنا رفضت وماطلت معهم إلى هذا الشهر من السنة الجديدة تفاجأت بانهم ذهبوا إلى الفرع وسلمو الأوراق وأتصل بي مدير الفرع وأبلغني باني أمامي مهلة بأن ارجع لهم المبلغ غداً وإلا سوف اندم 
يا أهل الخير والله انا ماضحكت على الرجال بس والله هم لعبوا عليا لعبة قذرة ايش راح يصير فيني الحين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لا أرى علاقة للبنك بالموضوع  فقط أنت تعمل لديه أو كنت تعمل لديه والمسألة مسألة تشويش على سمعتك لدى مسئولى البنك ....
ماهى الدعوى التى أقامها ضد صديقة زوجتك ؟؟؟ وماهى المسئولية عليها .... أعتقد أن من أصدر الشيك شخص كامل الأهلية وأصدره بكامل ارادته ...هل نص فى عقد الاتفاق بينك وبينه كونه سيدفع النقود لصديقة زوجتك أم لك؟؟؟ 
كان أحرى بمدير الفرع وألا يدخل نفسه فى تلك المهاترات ...لأنك تستطيع اذا ما حدثت تحقيقات أن تذكر كون أن هذا الموضوع بأكمله تم تحت اشرافه وبعلمه .....مما يدخله هو أيضا فى المسئولية معك .....

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أقترح عليك التالى وأن تتوجه الى أقرب مخفر للشرطة وتحرر محضر باثبات واقعة اكراهك على امضاء اقرار وكذا شيكات ضد مبرمى عقد الاتفاق معك وتتهمهمهم باستعمال وسائل الضغط عليك والتهديد بالاضرار بك وبشخصك وبسلامتك ....
هذا سيدفعهم الى الجلوس معك وانهاء الموضوع بالطرق الودية ....

----------


## رحت فيها

شكرا لردك
نص الاتفاق هو انا من سيدفع له مقابل الششيك المصدر باسم صديقة زوجتي وهذه الاتفاقية انا اضعتها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وهل تريد اخراج صديقة زوجتك من هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟ 
مجرد اتفاقكما سويا  كتابيا على صلة المال الذى تلقته من هذا الشخص بك لا يمسها بأى شىء.

----------


## رحت فيها

نعم لأن ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع كيف اضيع بنت الناس وابهدلها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

موضوعك محتاج تنسيق بين محاميك ومحامى صديقة زوجتك .....
لكن هذا لايعنى أن تتنصل من الدين الذى تدينه لهذا الرجل .....
المسألة مسألة مجرد اعطائك المهلة المناسبة لتسديد دينك لهذا الرجل ....وتستطيع ذلك اذا ما اتفق محاميك ومحامى الصديقة على خطة قانونية لمواجهة تلك التهديدات الأدبية التى تتعرضان لها من هذا الرجل ...ولا أخفيك قولا فهو حقه ويحاول المطالبة به ....واقعة اجبارك على توقيع اقرار واجبار ذويك والضغط عليهم هى محاولات يسلكها ولكن الطريقة مجرمة جنائيا ...وتستطيع كما ذكرت تحرير محضر تتهمه فيها باكراهك على التوقيع......
من طريقة حديثك استنتجت أنك تخشى المواجهات ولكن الأمر واقع حال عليك ولابد من أن تكون صلبا أكثر من ذلك ولا تخشى مواجهة هذا الرجل.....

----------


## رحت فيها

بارك الله فيك انا فعلاً لا أقوى على المواجهات ولا اتحمل فكرة دخولي أي مركز شرطة لكن جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابوخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه االله وبركاته ابناءهذا الوطن وأشتكي الى الله ثم اليكم وألجاء الى الله ثم اليكم بطلب اظهار الحق وأزهاق الباطل فأنتم تعلمون بأن الله لايرضى الظلم على عباده وأقول في نفسي ان الأمل في الله سبحانه ثم فيكم ان تعطوا كل ذي حق حقه
قدرالله على أخي خ ف قضيه مخدرات عام1418 في محافظه جده وصدربحقه حكم سجن 15عام ونحن الآن في عام 1431 وهولايزال داخل السجن وقدامضى حتى الأن اكثرمن 13عام داخل السجن ولم يشمله اي عفو علمابان ليس لديه سوابق ولم يحكم عليه (حق خاص او حد) وقدصدر من ولاة الأمرحفظهم الله بمناسبه عوده ولي العهد سيدي صاحب السمو الملكي  الأمير/سلطان بن عبدالعزير حفظه الله الى ارض الوطن سالما معافا عفو يشمل جميع سجناء الحق العام ولاكن لاحياة لمن ينادي فاليس لنا بعدالله سواكم حيث القضيه التي لايشملهااي عفو  ولايزال ابوه ووالدته في انتظاره على طول هذا الوقت الذي مكث ابنهم داخل سجن اصلاحيه جده وهم الأن بحاله نفسيه سيئه لايعلمها الا الله حيث انه متزوج ولديه طفله لاتعلم أين والدها فأرجوا من الله ثم منكم مساواه اخي بسجناء الحق العام علما بأن هذا العفو الكريم قدشمل بعض ارباب السوابق وجميع قضاياالمخدرات حق عام وان جميع سجنا الحق العام مستفيدين من هذا العفو على الأقل نصف محكومياتهم فكيف لايشمل اخي الذي امضى أكثر من 13عام فأناشدكم باالله ثم اناشدكم بالله لفت النظروالأطلاع وتقصي الحقائق وأرسال لجنه من قبلكم لدراسه هذه المعامله والأطلاع على سبب عدم شموله بأي عفو ورحمه هذا السجين الذي حرم الحريه والسعاده طول هذه الأعوام هذا والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم 
مقدمه المواطن /أخوالسجين/

----------


## ابوخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه االله وبركاته ابناءهذا الوطن وأشتكي الى الله ثم اليكم وألجاء الى الله ثم اليكم بطلب اظهار الحق وأزهاق الباطل فأنتم تعلمون بأن الله لايرضى الظلم على عباده وأقول في نفسي ان الأمل في الله سبحانه ثم فيكم ان تعطوا كل ذي حق حقه
قدرالله على أخي خ ف قضيه مخدرات عام1418 في محافظه جده وصدربحقه حكم سجن 15عام ونحن الآن في عام 1431 وهولايزال داخل السجن وقدامضى حتى الأن اكثرمن 13عام داخل السجن ولم يشمله اي عفو علمابان ليس لديه سوابق ولم يحكم عليه (حق خاص او حد) وقدصدر من ولاة الأمرحفظهم الله بمناسبه عوده ولي العهد سيدي صاحب السمو الملكي  الأمير/سلطان بن عبدالعزير حفظه الله الى ارض الوطن سالما معافا عفو يشمل جميع سجناء الحق العام ولاكن لاحياة لمن ينادي فاليس لنا بعدالله سواكم حيث القضيه التي لايشملهااي عفو  ولايزال ابوه ووالدته في انتظاره على طول هذا الوقت الذي مكث ابنهم داخل سجن اصلاحيه جده وهم الأن بحاله نفسيه سيئه لايعلمها الا الله حيث انه متزوج ولديه طفله لاتعلم أين والدها فأرجوا من الله ثم منكم مساواه اخي بسجناء الحق العام علما بأن هذا العفو الكريم قدشمل بعض ارباب السوابق وجميع قضاياالمخدرات حق عام وان جميع سجنا الحق العام مستفيدين من هذا العفو على الأقل نصف محكومياتهم فكيف لايشمل اخي الذي امضى أكثر من 13عام فأناشدكم باالله ثم اناشدكم بالله لفت النظروالأطلاع وتقصي الحقائق وأرسال لجنه من قبلكم لدراسه هذه المعامله والأطلاع على سبب عدم شموله بأي عفو ورحمه هذا السجين الذي حرم الحريه والسعاده طول هذه الأعوام هذا والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم 
مقدمه المواطن /أخوالسجين/

----------


## ابوخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه االله وبركاته ابناءهذا الوطن وأشتكي الى الله ثم اليكم وألجاء الى الله ثم اليكم بطلب اظهار الحق وأزهاق الباطل فأنتم تعلمون بأن الله لايرضى الظلم على عباده وأقول في نفسي ان الأمل في الله سبحانه ثم فيكم ان تعطوا كل ذي حق حقه
قدرالله على أخي خ ف قضيه مخدرات عام1418 في محافظه جده وصدربحقه حكم سجن 15عام ونحن الآن في عام 1431 وهولايزال داخل السجن وقدامضى حتى الأن اكثرمن 13عام داخل السجن ولم يشمله اي عفو علمابان ليس لديه سوابق ولم يحكم عليه (حق خاص او حد) وقدصدر من ولاة الأمرحفظهم الله بمناسبه عوده ولي العهد سيدي صاحب السمو الملكي  الأمير/سلطان بن عبدالعزير حفظه الله الى ارض الوطن سالما معافا عفو يشمل جميع سجناء الحق العام ولاكن لاحياة لمن ينادي فاليس لنا بعدالله سواكم حيث القضيه التي لايشملهااي عفو  ولايزال ابوه ووالدته في انتظاره على طول هذا الوقت الذي مكث ابنهم داخل سجن اصلاحيه جده وهم الأن بحاله نفسيه سيئه لايعلمها الا الله حيث انه متزوج ولديه طفله لاتعلم أين والدها فأرجوا من الله ثم منكم مساواه اخي بسجناء الحق العام علما بأن هذا العفو الكريم قدشمل بعض ارباب السوابق وجميع قضاياالمخدرات حق عام وان جميع سجنا الحق العام مستفيدين من هذا العفو على الأقل نصف محكومياتهم فكيف لايشمل اخي الذي امضى أكثر من 13عام فأناشدكم باالله ثم اناشدكم بالله لفت النظروالأطلاع وتقصي الحقائق وأرسال لجنه من قبلكم لدراسه هذه المعامله والأطلاع على سبب عدم شموله بأي عفو ورحمه هذا السجين الذي حرم الحريه والسعاده طول هذه الأعوام هذا والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم 
مقدمه المواطن /أخوالسجين/

----------


## ابوخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه االله وبركاته ابناءهذا الوطن وأشتكي الى الله ثم اليكم وألجاء الى الله ثم اليكم بطلب اظهار الحق وأزهاق الباطل فأنتم تعلمون بأن الله لايرضى الظلم على عباده وأقول في نفسي ان الأمل في الله سبحانه ثم فيكم ان تعطوا كل ذي حق حقه
قدرالله على أخي خ ف قضيه مخدرات عام1418 في محافظه جده وصدربحقه حكم سجن 15عام ونحن الآن في عام 1431 وهولايزال داخل السجن وقدامضى حتى الأن اكثرمن 13عام داخل السجن ولم يشمله اي عفو علمابان ليس لديه سوابق ولم يحكم عليه (حق خاص او حد) وقدصدر من ولاة الأمرحفظهم الله بمناسبه عوده ولي العهد سيدي صاحب السمو الملكي  الأمير/سلطان بن عبدالعزير حفظه الله الى ارض الوطن سالما معافا عفو يشمل جميع سجناء الحق العام ولاكن لاحياة لمن ينادي فاليس لنا بعدالله سواكم حيث القضيه التي لايشملهااي عفو  ولايزال ابوه ووالدته في انتظاره على طول هذا الوقت الذي مكث ابنهم داخل سجن اصلاحيه جده وهم الأن بحاله نفسيه سيئه لايعلمها الا الله حيث انه متزوج ولديه طفله لاتعلم أين والدها فأرجوا من الله ثم منكم مساواه اخي بسجناء الحق العام علما بأن هذا العفو الكريم قدشمل بعض ارباب السوابق وجميع قضاياالمخدرات حق عام وان جميع سجنا الحق العام مستفيدين من هذا العفو على الأقل نصف محكومياتهم فكيف لايشمل اخي الذي امضى أكثر من 13عام فأناشدكم باالله ثم اناشدكم بالله لفت النظروالأطلاع  والأطلاع على سبب عدم شموله بأي عفو ورحمه هذا السجين الذي حرم الحريه والسعاده طول هذه علمن ان العفوشمل مهربين ثاني مره ومروجين ثالث مره وهاذا السجين الذي قضى13واولا سابقه له محروم بأمرسامي من اي عفو وقضيته مخدرات نطلب العدل والمسواه اسوتآ بسجناء المشابه لقضيته واسوتآ في المهربين الذي تم الافراج عنهم بشمولهم عفوسيدي ولي العهد بمناسبة عودته الى الوطن سالمآ معافا وللله الحمد   الأعوام هذا والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم 
مقدمه المواطن /أخوالسجين/

----------

